# ABU Garcia Fantasista Oren'Ji! Toppmodell sofort lieferbar



## tackle-import.com (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

das neue ABU garcia Toppmodell unter den Spinnruten ist ab sofort auf Lager!
Die Fantasista Orenji ist ist ein wahres Meisterstück geworden.

Erhältlich in sechs Ausführungen.

http://www.tackle-import.com/epages...ji/SubProducts/abu-fantasista-oren'ji-601cast


----------

